# Don't Try This at Home.......



## 3192

I found this picture on the web today. I can think of about 100 ways things could go wrong real fast! Not for the faint of heart! lol gb


----------



## bill

it's going backwards 

is that powered by a small block chevy?


----------



## 3192

I have no idea....and is that a hole in the floor for more swing??? No way I'd even get close to it. gb


----------



## Law Dog

Wow!


----------



## trodery

I'd try it!


----------



## bill

I would not even be in the room LOL That thing would pull a vacuum and makes me wonder why the chips are not flying around..to make things worse, it appears to be open segmented


----------



## 3192

I don't think I would hand sand it!


----------



## speckle-catcher

it's not open segmented - it's a natural edge slab. I've read the story that goes along with this picture and the guy makes some amazing stuff. 

and yes, he cut a hole in the floor for more swing.


----------



## speckle-catcher

hey - I found it pretty easy:

http://www.handmadeinpa.net/2012/07/speechless-huge-wood-turnings-by-david-barkby/

and here's his website:

http://www.barkbywoodsgallery.com/page1.aspx


----------



## bill

speckle-catcher said:


> it's not open segmented - it's a natural edge slab. I've read the story that goes along with this picture and the guy makes some amazing stuff.
> 
> and yes, he cut a hole in the floor for more swing.


natural edge is worse than open segmented LOL

so why is he cutting at the right? is it going backwards?


----------



## bill

looked at his gallery, besides the size, it's all the same just different wood, heck it's even the same cuts in each piece


----------



## Viking48

Trodery - think of all the shavings you could sweep up.


----------



## speckle-catcher

bill said:


> natural edge is worse than open segmented LOL
> 
> so why is he cutting at the right? is it going backwards?


I don't know.

left handed turners can put a VS lathe in reverse and work on the wrong side of the lathe and be more comfortable...maybe he's left handed?


----------



## trodery

Viking48 said:


> Trodery - think of all the shavings you could sweep up.


I could keep a whole herd of hamsters in fresh shavings for years to come!


----------



## 3192

All I can see is that thing coming off the shaft and chasing me around that room! Thanks for the links...incredible work! gb


----------



## bill

galvbay said:


> All I can see is that thing coming off the shaft and chasing me around that room! Thanks for the links...incredible work! gb


LOL My thought was it coming off the shaft, and I don't make it out of the room. I've had my share of small stuff come apart and that's scary. I would be running like Indiana Jones in the workshop of doom


----------



## Tortuga

galvbay said:


> All I can see is that thing coming off the shaft and chasing me around that room! Thanks for the links...incredible work! gb


My thought exactly, Jim.. All I could think of was my last effort at cranking out a bowl...and the 'excitement' I felt when that sucker came out of the chuck and flew like a bullet 30 feet across the shop...STILL attached to the five pound chuck... Did some expensive damage to Momma's 'truck'... Nada Mas !!!:spineyes:


----------



## bear hide

Maybe he is making a wheel for a really big wooded toy?


----------



## Slip

Naw guys, look close at the shape......its a huge coffee coaster.............he will be turning the cup next........haha


----------



## bear hide

If you look real close that guy is only about a foot tall


----------

